# :: ECS Tuning :: 4000/4000S and 5000/5000s - Radios - $93.95 43% OFF



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Not much to say here. We've found a handful of refurbished/like new radios for the Audi 4000 and 5000 as well as 4000s and 5000s built from 1981 and onward. You will likely never again see radios like these available from a retailer ever again... Use them for a replacement radio, coffee table center piece or large paper weight! They ship in a vintage box so if you are a purveyor of fine vintage things you may want to hop on this deal.

Please follow the link for an application guide with year and model break downs:
Click here for radio fitment guides and ordering information


----------

